# Killifish Breeding Question



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a pair of korthausae killifish being delivered tuesday, and im planning on trying to breed them once, im going to get some peat and put it in a small tupperware with a hole in the lid, once they lay the eggs and i take it out and have it sit in the closed jar for 3-4 months and add it into a fry aquarium, how long will it be before they hatch?


----------



## fishboy23 (Feb 18, 2006)

First: Korthausae is a great fish to start with, good choice. Pretty, too.
Second: I'm confused by this: "im going to get some peat and put it in a small tupperware with a hole in the lid, once they lay the eggs and i take it out and have it sit in the closed jar for 3-4 months." I'm ok with getting peat, putting it in a small container with a whole in the lid (very small drum bowls also work well for this, in any case, only fill the container halfway or you'll have peat everywhere). The fish will find it and spawn in it, but when you take it out, dont just put a lid on it and leave it. You have to get a LOT of the moisture out. If you can, get a brine shrimp net, which has very small mesh, and pour your peat out into that. At this point, squeeze out all the water you can with your hands, then store in a plastic fish bag (not a breather bag). Store this for a few months, hatch time is probably around 3 months for korthausae, depending on temp (never hurts to try earlier at 2 or 2 and a half months). If you get a poor hatch, dry it out (squeeze out the water again) and store for another month.
Once you wet peat, fry should start appearing (if there are eggs that are ready) within 24 hours, and continue for the next 3-4 days. I generally give it a week, then redry the peat. Fry probably need microworms/infusoria as a first food, not usually big enough for baby brine.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yes it does alot thanx, if i come up with more questions ill look for you


----------

